# ATi tool problem



## yanyd (Jun 14, 2009)

I have X1950GT  but the program dont seems to work properly , when i ajust the core and the memory knob , and after that when i press ,,save,, , the settings go back as default. Thx.


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 14, 2009)

yanyd said:


> I have X1950GT  but the program dont seems to work properly , when i ajust the core and the memory knob , and after that when i press ,,save,, , the settings go back as default. Thx.



Use GPUTool.


----------

